# Has anyone heard of Galloree.com?



## ptyarb

I'm trying to find print-on-demand t-shirt services to build long term income. I found a site called Galloree (dot) com and it looks promising. Does anyone here have any experience with this service? I need to know if the print quality is good, if customer service is good, and how quickly they ship. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## charles95405

I know nothing about the company, but the prices seem too high if you are going to resell. $18.20 for a white tee with all black text and almost a $3 jump for XXL this does not include shipping. For me this would not work.


----------



## printaura

ptyarb, what are your goals and requirements with selling t-shirts?


----------



## ServantofChrist

Printaura seems like the most decent of all the print on demand services. Their prices are pretty good the have tons of tshirt brands and styles including infant and toddler and they have the biggest print area 15x18. Shipping takes about a week but quality is pretty good

Sent from my SPH-L900 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ben9898

Hey Preston, I own galloree.com. Feel free to pm me with any questions or shoot us an email info at galloree.com. I am not sure where Charles got his price from, probably a marked up price for a users design. But our prices can be found on the site, just click pricelist up top to see all base item prices. Pardon the delayed response, have not been on the forum in a while.


----------



## Shocked

Hi Ben, can one integrate a galloree store into our own website? There wasn't much info on this subject I could find on your website. If we can, do you have a sample url to see?


----------



## edrigor29

hello steve, is there anyway to download the plugin for woocommerce integration? I badly wanted to try your services and ultimately your shirts are good as amazing.


----------



## splathead

edrigor29 said:


> hello steve, is there anyway to download the plugin for woocommerce integration? I badly wanted to try your services and ultimately your shirts are good as amazing.


I think you have to open up a free store on Galloree first. From there you'll be able to integrate it with your Wordpress site.


----------



## edrigor29

Hello Joe, 

Appreciate the efforts and info you've exerted. So, as i've looked onto this Synchronize your store with Woocommerce the first process that needs to be done is for the galloree API to be sync in the woocommerce store is the plugin must first be uploaded then the galloree API follows. I've done already creating the store in galloree and i've seen the API key, however it requires that the plugin must be installed first to get the "Galloree Product sync" feature under Woocommerce tab. 

maybe there's a way to sort this and finally get that woo-galloree_v1.1zip file.


----------

